# Minature Birds



## boysie39 (29 Mar 2012)

Anyone know where I can get some small artifial birds for some small bird boxes I hope to make soon . :roll: :roll: 
I have tried the usual source the big auction bay , but cant seem to find any .So if you know where I can get some I would be ever so grateful   .


----------



## nev (30 Mar 2012)

Thats an easy one 39, :wink: 
here... http://www.rainbowfloristsupplies.co.uk ... ies.html&p age=search&SS=robins&search.x=0&search.y=0&PR=-1&TB=A
here... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Robin-bird- ... vi-content
here... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Mini-Robins ... 3cbbc81d36
but those ones look a little distressed :shock: 
here... http://www.floristsuppliesuk.com/Search?Text=bird
here.... http://www.easyfloristsupplies.co.uk/10 ... p9219.html

Try searching for florist supplies or even cake decorating supplies, and for some reason they seem to be mostly robins, so include robin, bird or butterflies.
Yes I have waaay too much time on my hands :mrgreen:


----------



## boysie39 (30 Mar 2012)

Thanks Nev , I kinda knew you would come up with the answers :lol: I'm at a bit of a disadvantage here at the minute, I got rid of all volums of Encyclepedia and even got rid of google because CLAIR seems to know everything.

And this is one post she will not see . :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 













i


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Mar 2012)

Prey tell Eugine, why do you need arfiticial dikky birds? If you are making byrd boxes why not let real birds use them. After all, they are the best htings at making more birds. Bees are good at making bees too. 

Humans are carp at making anything other than other humans. Well? Sometimes anyway :? 

I won't be able to sleep just awaiting your reply :-s


----------



## Wildman (30 Mar 2012)

an artificial bird would probably stop a real one using, however thinking about it I am guessin you want them to take some advertising photos


----------



## Jonzjob (30 Mar 2012)

Give Eugine a couple of pints of decient English beer instead of the pasturised black stuff WM and he probably wouldn't know the difference :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Changed my mind about waiting. Nite nite all. Sleep well on his lovely warm spring night :mrgreen:


----------



## boysie39 (30 Mar 2012)

Jonzjob":2w9owwaq said:


> Give Eugine a couple of pints of decient English beer instead of the pasturised black stuff WM and he probably wouldn't know the difference :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Changed my mind about waiting. Nite nite all. Sleep well on his lovely warm spring night :mrgreen:


Did it occur to either you or Wildman to read the subject line on my posting ,I guess not so my pair of advice giving and speculative morons I am intending making some minature birds nests for indoor display .

As regards the wildlife out doors ,I use on average in the winter months 40 kilos of peanuts and up to 100 suet balls a month feeding my little feathered friends + about 30 kilos of wild bird seed . I can say it is pretty damn expensive .
We started doing this Clair and me about eight years ago with two small feeders and over the years the word seems to have gotten around , We dont have any exotic types but to sit outside on an evening and listen to a Blackbird sing is as close to God as I will ever get . Have to go Bed is calling .


----------



## Jonzjob (31 Mar 2012)

boysie39":vnazzlha said:


> Anyone know where I can get some small artifial birds for some small bird boxes I hope to make soon . :roll: :roll:
> I have tried the usual source the big auction bay , but cant seem to find any .So if you know where I can get some I would be ever so grateful   .



I am truely sorry if I have offended you Eugine   , but nowhere in you original post was indoor mentioned? I did read you original post.

We too spend a small fortune on our wild birds, the most numerous being the exocitic house sparrow of which we have a few dozen of the noisey little sods, along with gold finches through to hoophoes. So once again, sorry if any offence was caused.


----------



## boysie39 (1 Apr 2012)

Oh I'll probley get over it in 10 or 20 years time who knows, me 'art is bleeding .
In the meantime any idea where I can get me little artifical birds ,they can be Robins **** Wrens or Finches even Sparrows
but as small as 1" and no bigger than 2". So get your thinking cap on I need a digout here . Please


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Apr 2012)

As you said the magic word at the end, I'll try :mrgreen:

How realistic do they have to be and for once in my life I'm being serious.. Like would they be good enough in tiny couloured glass beads for instance?


----------



## boysie39 (1 Apr 2012)

John , if you google up Kurt Hertzog and check out his Ornaments , you will see what I'm on about ,
I sent him an email enquiring where he sourced his birds ,He said he was demoing at the American Symposium in Florida and he would send me an email when he returned home and rooted out an invoice . True to his word a week later he sent me on the info a very nice man.
His suppliers are in the US as might be expected ,but he had made inquires an the would ship to me no problem . It was he who suggested I might find suppliers on this side of the pond .The Birds are made in China and it may be possible that somebody may be supplying here. 
I remember a few years back somebody posted some samples of their Bird nests but I am not sure if it was on here or not. Will keep tou up to date on progress . Sometimes I try to do something on the 'puter like copy & paste and I end up paying 50 or 60 euro to get me 'puter back on track .So I guess I'll order these Chiniese Birds from the US of A and see what I can turn out. 
Thanks John. :wink:


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Apr 2012)

Quite an impressive turner. Not quite the style that I tend towards though..

I don't know if you've seen this site? http://www.tumdee-dollshouse-miniatures ... birds.html


----------



## Wildman (1 Apr 2012)

boysie39Did it occur to either you or Wildman to read the subject line on my posting said:


> I find your reply very offencive to say the least and not in the spirit of the forum, or any forum for that matter. You mentioned making small bird boxes you did not mention for display only. I gave you no advice I only sought to explain why you might want some artificial birds. I suggest you post a new thread looking for some manners because you obviously are lacking in that respect. That sort of post will drive people away from the forum. I further suggest any reply is posted when you are sober.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Apr 2012)

Oh dear Wildman, I think you have got the wrong idea. None of what Boysie said was anything more than his sense of humour and bantering. You'll find a lot of that going on here. Sadly it is difficult to communicate tone of voice etc but rest assured that very little truly 'offensive' behaviour goes on on this forum. Some of us have perhaps an odd sense of humour but few are nasty or bitchy. 

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (1 Apr 2012)

Wildman ,what can I say I mistakenly assumed you had the same sense of humor as John and I have ,and quite a few more on this forum ,I do apolagise for thinking you had .So I am sorry for offending you and can promise you it wont happen again.
You may not imagine how easy it is to make a mistake like that unless someone pointed out to you that I havent had a drink of alcahol for 9 years 3 months 2 weeks 8 hours and 32 minutes . But you werent to know that so you just assumed,but not to worry I will be mindful in future .

Again sorry for offending you .


----------



## boysie39 (1 Apr 2012)

Bodrighy":18my22zj said:


> Oh dear Wildman, I think you have got the wrong idea. None of what Boysie said was anything more than his sense of humour and bantering. You'll find a lot of that going on here. Sadly it is difficult to communicate tone of voice etc but rest assured that very little truly 'offensive' behaviour goes on on this forum. Some of us have perhaps an odd sense of humour but few are nasty or bitchy.
> 
> Pete


Jeeze Pete , thanks for the kind words you offered on my behalf . So well put I was nearly believing them meself
Ta Ta Pete God Bless.


----------



## boysie39 (1 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":27qm98iw said:


> Quite an impressive turner. Not quite the style that I tend towards though..
> 
> I don't know if you've seen this site? http://www.tumdee-dollshouse-miniatures ... birds.html


Thanks John ,Had'nt seen that site before will send them an email tomorrow ,

Thanks and be well ,


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Apr 2012)

"9 years 3 months 2 weeks 8 hours and 32 minutes" Typical Irish! No seconds :twisted:


----------



## boysie39 (2 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":35hiti4t said:


> "9 years 3 months 2 weeks 8 hours and 32 minutes" Typical Irish! No seconds :twisted:


cant type fast enough :lol: :lol:


----------



## marcros (2 Apr 2012)

get the old knitting needles out Boysie...

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... vns&itbs=1


----------



## nev (2 Apr 2012)

marcros":109q82dn said:


> get the old knitting needles out Boysie...
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... vns&itbs=1



Thats obviously a GIANT finger


----------



## Jonzjob (2 Apr 2012)

Now that's not very nice of you Marc, giving Eugine the finger like that. That's my job :roll: :roll: The finger and the bird all in one? I like that :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

It's incredible what some folks can do init..


----------



## boysie39 (2 Apr 2012)

marcros":2krnmi76 said:


> get the old knitting needles out Boysie...
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... vns&itbs=1



Thanks Marc , I think I recognise that finger , will have a word with her later :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wildman (3 Apr 2012)

Apology accepted, we have never met and you don't know me from Adam so calling me a moron was just not on. You can see how I was offended. At my age it should be like water off a ducks back.


----------



## marcros (3 Apr 2012)

Another couple of suggestions, this time turning a few little birdies:

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... vns&itbs=1 (about half way down the page)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... vns&itbs=1 (again about half way down)


----------



## Jonzjob (3 Apr 2012)

Can't see that working Marc? Have you actually seen how Boysie turns nice wood into shavings :roll: :roll:


----------



## nev (3 Apr 2012)

marcros":365z36kt said:


> Another couple of suggestions, this time turning a few little birdies:
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... vns&itbs=1 (about half way down the page)
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... vns&itbs=1 (again about half way down)








The Usual Suspects! I've not seen a guiltier looking bunch of birds since Prisoner cell block H was on telly


----------



## boysie39 (3 Apr 2012)

Jonzjob":b5o9hzlm said:


> Can't see that working Marc? Have you actually seen how Boysie turns nice wood into shavings :roll: :roll:



Ahaa , but are they not very well made shavings , Hey Jonz do you think Marc is taking the wee wee out of me. :?: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: How can I put them birds on a perch outside a minature bird house. :shock: they would be done for loitering with NO intent.


----------



## marcros (3 Apr 2012)

they do look a bit moody, to say the least. 2nd from the left has a distinct scowl, and 3rd and 4th from the left look like they are about to commit armed robbery


----------



## Jonzjob (3 Apr 2012)

Well, at least you wouldn't have to worry about the old saying?

A bird in the hand does it on your wrist :? :?


----------



## boysie39 (3 Apr 2012)

The 1st on left looks as if he has been robbed
2nd looks as if he dunnit
3rd is saying "I saw that"
4th is saying "I know noothing" 
5th fella is saying " I wish Boysie had put me on the bloody perch."

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jensmith (3 Apr 2012)

You could try Etsy.com?
Lots of very good handmade miniature stuff on there. Handmade version of Ebay but not an auction site.

Depends what you're looking for.


----------



## wcndave (7 Apr 2012)

not sure if you can see thus, however this is a prototype I made, the roof overhang is to small, but I got nice matching butterfly which I think adds nice effect, about £2 the pair.


----------



## wcndave (7 Apr 2012)

ok, even when i rotate on phone, is still sideways, so one Photoshop edit later....

i was quite happy with this as a first one, and since made with blue and red birds/butterflies with woods that contrast / go nicely with the colours...

PS the bird is about 1" tall, so quite small.


----------



## nev (7 Apr 2012)

wcndave":ur2tpsed said:


> ...
> not sure if you can see thus, however this is a prototype I made, the roof overhang is to small, but I got nice matching butterfly which I think adds nice effect, about £2 the pair.



Where do find them little critters then Dave?


----------



## wcndave (7 Apr 2012)

Small village in northern Italy. They are made from polystyrene and other birds and pieces, however perfect for interior ornaments. I can bring some on my next trip if anyone wants.


----------



## boysie39 (7 Apr 2012)

Dave , I would be intrested in a dozen (12) of that size birds . if you could get me a price including postage/ shipping I would be happy to send it on with my address . You can PM me with details . Thank You


----------



## boysie39 (24 Apr 2012)

I would just like to say a BIG thank you to WCN DAVE for getting me a lovely collection of miniture birds .
I recieved them during the week and will be making a start at making some birdboxes as soon as the Candlesticks have been finished .
Is'nt it great to have people around who make the effort to help you out ,well done Dave , =D> =D>


----------



## wcndave (24 Apr 2012)

Not at all, lets see some photos of the results is my only request ;-)

:idea: with the extra odd euro thrown in by kind souls like Boysie, I could start an export business! 

I'd need to export 1,500 a day to make any kind of living... :-k


----------



## NikNak (25 Apr 2012)

boysie.... have you sourced your birdies yet..?

If not, try Turners Retreat.... page 40 of their catalogue (sorry cant offer a link cos i cant 'find' them on their new website...)


Anyway.... 1" red bird (pack of 2) £2.99
5/8" coloured bird pack (pack of 6) £4.70


Hope this helps (homer) 


Nick


----------



## boysie39 (25 Apr 2012)

NikNak":3sufqd1a said:


> boysie.... have you sourced your birdies yet..?
> 
> If not, try Turners Retreat.... page 40 of their catalogue (sorry cant offer a link cos i cant 'find' them on their new website...)
> 
> ...



Hey Nick , thanks for thinking of me , just got some from (wcn Dave) with butterflys as well really chuffed with them   Now I have to make homes for them . Thanks again.


----------



## wcndave (1 May 2012)

All the best birds come from Italy Nick, surely you knew that!


----------



## Jonzjob (1 May 2012)

This is one of my favourite Italian ones :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiC6Iwj1 ... re=related


----------



## boysie39 (1 May 2012)

Jonzjob":1gdaa74m said:


> This is one of my favourite Italian ones :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiC6Iwj1 ... re=related



I'd mount her on a perch anytime =P~ =P~ 

Is she looking for a nest :?: do you know :?: :?:


----------



## Jonzjob (1 May 2012)

Why would you want to mount a nice lady like that on a fish Boysie :? :? Mind you, she probably knows her plaice?

Must be an Irish thing I suppose :roll: :roll: 

I don't think she's looking for a nest, but if she is we have a black birds nest in the photinia red robin outside our lounge window. She'd have to wait till Mrs BB's finished with it though.


----------

